# Right front tire on mower sometimes doesn't touch the ground



## Nomo (Jun 6, 2017)

Anyone know if this is a problem?

I just purchased an 82v Snapper cordless mower from Amazon. Unpacked it and found that when pushing it the right front tire may only turn 70 percent of the time on a level surface. I've read where this has happened with other brands and types of mowers also. Just wondering if I need to return it. The mower costs way too much to be having problems in the future with it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Sounds like it might be out of adjustment, or faulty assembly from the factory. If you're not satisfied with a brand new piece of equipment, I'd definitely return it and ask for a replacement. Amazon is fantastic with customer service, and they'll usually cross-ship a replacement to you. Just be sure to send the defective one back in time, otherwise you'll own 2!

That being said, when I bought my zero-turn Snapper, I had it for about 4 months, and it would intermittently not want to start. Turns out the positive cable to the battery was routed wrong, and the pressure from the seat caused it to cut through the insulation, and cause an intermittent short. The dealer that I bought it from wanted to charge me for the repair, and I politely reminded him of the purchase date of the machine, and the multiple years of warranty that I had remaining. It was then that I realized that Snapper's quality isn't what it used to be. I'd be hard pressed to buy another Snapper product.


----------



## Nomo (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. Yes, I've had Amazon ship me a replacement item and give me 30 days to return the defective item I had. I will go ahead and see how it cuts anyhow since I have it. If I don't like the cut quality, then I might as well return it and end it there.
I'm also currently auditioning a 60v Greenworks mower. I've actually used that one and it cuts pretty well and all the wheels work fine...lol.

I'm comparing both to my older Ego mower to see if either is a worthy backup to it and be a possible replacement soon.


----------

